# ASA UPDATE from the ASA messageboard



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

We have selected our site for the Classic and moved the loctaion of our Florida Pro/Am in Gainesville.

CLASSIC: We are pleased to announce that we have reached an agreement to hold the 2010 Classic in West Monroe, Louisiana at the Ouachita Parish Rifle Range. The new site is located just five minutes from I-20 and over 800 hotel rooms. The site also features two air-conditioned buildings for our sponsors (with indoor plumbing which is always a plus.) There are plenty of heavily wooded areas for us to develop some of our most challenging ranges yet. There is also the 3,000 seat air-conditioned Ike Hamilton Expo Center within five minutes of the site and the hotels to host the Saturday evening Pro shootdown. We are very excited about the potential for the ranges, the convenience of all the facilities & amenities, and the hospitality that we are sure you will experience when you come to the Classic!

GAINSVILLE: Effective with the 2010 Florida Pro/Am we will be moving to the newly completed Easton Archery Center of Excellence at the Easton-Newberry Sports Complex in Newberry, Florida. This great new facility west of Gainesville will be a shorter drive from the Gainesville hotels and will feature ranges that will not flood or hold water. The new Easton Archery Center offers the ability to house our sponsors indoors (with indoor plumbing which is always a plus.) Make plans to join us for the first event of 2010 at the new home for archery in Florida. 

Look forward to seeing all of you a these two new facilities in 2010.

Mike @ ASA


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

well at least it wasnt metro


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Whats the date on the Classic so I can get my hotel rooms??

Thanks
Chris


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tazhunter0 said:


> Whats the date on the Classic so I can get my hotel rooms??
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


 

2010 Pro/Am Location & Dates

Gainesville, FL Feb 5 – 7

Hattiesburg, MS Mar 5 – 7

Paris, TX Mar 26 - 28

Augusta, GA Apr 23-25

London, KY Jun 4 - 6

Metropolis, IL June 25 - 27

West Monroe, LA July 29 – Aug 1


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

When is ASA going to get back into the norteast?

It would sure be nice to get at least a shoot or two up here!


----------



## YogiSlayer (Sep 7, 2009)

mjgonehunting said:


> When is ASA going to get back into the norteast?
> 
> It would sure be nice to get at least a shoot or two up here!


Give us notice to get enough ASA vitals or Universal Scoring Vitals, and www.LimerickBowmen.com will gladly host a event in Southeast Pa.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Great news! Again the ASA tries to do well by as many shooters as possible. Monroe should be a great venue.


----------



## antleraddiction (Aug 1, 2009)

Once again the North is ignored by ASA we had shoots in Va they were moved one yr in Pa then that was moved. ASA is a great org have great shoots and good people I have shot in Florida, Virginia & Tennesse with the ASA but lately switched back to IBO becouse of greater distances in the ASA. Come on ASA you are missing alot of great shooters in the NORTH EAST. 

SOUTHEAST PA


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Heat in LA IN JULY?*

Do the y know how hot in gets in LA in July?:zip:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

not hot enough to keep the skeeters down...


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Heck yeah, closer to the house!!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Its hot everywhere in july! I believe monroe will be a great location and there are usually great eating places in La too!


----------



## shop1teach (Aug 1, 2009)

*Not closer to mine*



shooter444002 said:


> heck yeah, closer to the house!!


only 1085.3 miles from mine


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Always closer for some and further for others thats how it is for all shoots. Just think of those on the west coast there all a long ways for those people.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

YogiSlayer said:


> Give us notice to get enough ASA vitals or Universal Scoring Vitals, and www.LimerickBowmen.com will gladly host a event in Southeast Pa.


that would be great


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

YogiSlayer said:


> Give us notice to get enough ASA vitals or Universal Scoring Vitals, and www.LimerickBowmen.com will gladly host a event in Southeast Pa.


Well for starters.....ASA not going to consider a club to hold a ASA Pro/Am event.

What you will need to do is get your local civic leaders involved in wanting to bring ASA there.
Also, your local sports authority or parks & rec division. 

You will need more land that what your club has as well. 

If you call the office the can get the packet off to the officials to start the process.


----------



## YogiSlayer (Sep 7, 2009)

xringbob said:


> that would be great


All we would need is to be assured it would pay for itself. It seems the Northernmost is one or two in Delaware.
I don't know what kind of attendance it would get. I think Reading tried going to ASA vital scoring, but unfortunately it didn't generate a lot of enthusiam.


----------



## YogiSlayer (Sep 7, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Well for starters.....ASA not going to consider a club to hold a ASA Pro/Am event.
> 
> What you will need to do is get your local civic leaders involved in wanting to bring ASA there.
> Also, your local sports authority or parks & rec division.
> ...


I was thinking a qualifier, or a ASA State Championship. We have only 35 rolling wooded acres, and could set out two challenging 20 target courses. Another nearby Club could set another if needed.
Land is expensive here in Southeastern Pa, compared to North Central Fla. having gone to School at U.F. I realize why that is. So are School taxes and Utilities.

Thanks for the encouragement Bhtr3D. I guess you don't want the Northeast involved much. Which is probably why it isn't. At all.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Great news! Again the ASA tries to do well by as many shooters as possible. Monroe should be a great venue.


Agreed 100% Central to the entire Southern and Central U.S. :thumbs_up



antleraddiction said:


> Once again the North is ignored by ASA we had shoots in Va they were moved one yr in Pa then that was moved. ASA is a great org have great shoots and good people I have shot in Florida, Virginia & Tennesse with the ASA but lately switched back to IBO becouse of greater distances in the ASA. Come on ASA you are missing alot of great shooters in the NORTH EAST.
> 
> SOUTHEAST PA


Tons of shooters in Texas and Oklahoma that hit the 3d circuit, but only a handful will travel to Florida and Georgia. This will help improve numbers for ASA next year, i do believe.

IBO is considered a Northern Circuit, and ASA is considered a Southern Circuit, and that's just the way it is. I would love as well to shoot some IBO shoots, but it's not worth the drive for me.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

YogiSlayer said:


> I was thinking a qualifier, or a ASA State Championship. We have only 35 rolling wooded acres, and could set out two challenging 20 target courses. Another nearby Club could set another if needed.
> Land is expensive here in Southeastern Pa, compared to North Central Fla. having gone to School at U.F. I realize why that is. So are School taxes and Utilities.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement Bhtr3D. I guess you don't want the Northeast involved much. Which is probably why it isn't. At all.





YogiSlayer said:


> I was thinking a qualifier, or a ASA State Championship. We have only 35 rolling wooded acres, and could set out two challenging 20 target courses. Another nearby Club could set another if needed.
> Land is expensive here in Southeastern Pa, compared to North Central Fla. having gone to School at U.F. I realize why that is. So are School taxes and Utilities.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement Bhtr3D. I guess you don't want the Northeast involved much. Which is probably why it isn't. At all.



Well you didn't state what you were looking for , and since this was about the Pro/Am I took it as such.


Your more then welcome to hold a qualifier and a state championship.

Here are the two people to contact for such an event.

Your state Director:

Pennsylvania
Harry Jellison
600 Summit St
Derry, PA 15627
724-694-8761
[email protected]

And your Regional Director:
Skip Henry
214 Route 67
Leeds, NY 12451
(518) 832-1419 (H)
518-461-9634 (cell)
[email protected] 

And with your indoor fac. You might want to look at holding the new ASA Indoor.

Best person to contact for that is :
National Federation Director

Laval D. Falks
2617 N. Greenhill Rd.
Mt. Juliet, TN 37122
615-754-9998
615-497-0147 (cell)
[email protected]


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*classic*

wont be heading to the classic next year. to far again. Ky, or tenn, is more central for everyone.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Not hardly*



rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> wont be heading to the classic next year. to far again. Ky, or tenn, is more central for everyone.


Texas and Oklahoma combined probably has more 3d shooters than 1/2 a dozen Southeastern States combined.

They would argue your point I'm sure.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> Texas and Oklahoma combined probably has more 3d shooters than 1/2 a dozen Southeastern States combined.
> 
> They would argue your point I'm sure.


OK state had about 200 shooters then Texas allways has a bunch of shooters wasnt it like 318 :tongue:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Everyone would like to have a pro/am in their backyard it just isn't possible. I too would like to shoot some IBO but its just to far and the ASA isn't real close but close enough to manage a few trips each year. IBO covers the north central & NE and the ASA covers the South central & SE. Its just the way it is and they can't make everyone happy it just takes a little common sense to understand that.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

i went to a shoot at this new location in june, "shoot for the troops". its a real nice place with plenty of motels and things to do.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

STELLIX said:


> i went to a shoot at this new location in june, "shoot for the troops". its a real nice place with plenty of motels and things to do.


Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Somewhere around Charlotte NC Would benefit shooters from the north and south.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

okarcher said:


> Its hot everywhere in july! I believe monroe will be a great location and there are usually great eating places in La too!


 Sounds like a quote from a LA mosquito. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

gobblemg said:


> Somewhere around Charlotte NC Would benefit shooters from the north and south.


 Or Massanutten resort.


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I would like it to be more central for people in the north and south, I went to the Classic this year and it is just too far to Georgia and then they move it to farther away.


----------



## strait shooter (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it is great. I flew my family to Georgia last time and it was expensive. Next year it will only be 5 1/2 hours from the house. It could be crazy to see how many folks from Ok and TX show up next year.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Dont forget about all those Arkansas boys too. They should have a great turnout!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

this was my first year at the classic. really liked the facility. kinda far from my hotel but that was my fault. wish now that i'd visited the airborne museum there...i'll miss that.
long as they don't move it to the Left Coast I'll show up...
let's see, how far is that from my house????


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Can anybody share info about the Easton Center there in Gainesville?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Can anybody share info about the Easton Center there in Gainesville?


What do you want to know?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Monroe*

Great location for the Classic. I'll be there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> What do you want to know?


Never mind. Went to the web site. Wow! What a great setup. Really looking forward to the shoot there.
Easton puts their money where their mouth is. 
Now, if they'd just build a center in my back yard...


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Kentucky, Tennessee, North Carolina, Virginia, South Carolina even northern Georgia are all good. Louisiana is way too far to drive.10 hours to Columbus was bad enough now add another 5 or 6 hours. That sucks!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I drove 14 1/2 to georgia for the classic and that didn't suck? As I said before you'll make some happy, some mad and then those who are committed don't really give a crap!


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

okarcher said:


> I drove 14 1/2 to georgia for the classic and that didn't suck? As I said before you'll make some happy, some mad and then those who are committed don't really give a crap!


For us it's not about how far but how good. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I agree, there are just some places that are fun to go and shoot. It does help a little if their closer.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

If your like us you allways have fun at them anyway


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

For those that are curious about the site for the classic, go to shootforourtroops.org and take a look around. I think you'll be impressed and that's just a snapshot of the two ranges that are there presently. As for the heat, it can't be worse than Metro. this year, and won't be worse than Georgia was.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like it will be a great place to have it cant wait


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Kevin H said:


> For those that are curious about the site for the classic, go to shootforourtroops.org and take a look around. I think you'll be impressed and that's just a snapshot of the two ranges that are there presently. As for the heat, it can't be worse than Metro. this year, and won't be worse than Georgia was.


I would assume by your comments that you were at the shoot for our troops, as well as, IL and Benning. If so, there are only two possible scenarios regarding your post. 
1. You are a little biased as to the new location due to its proximity to your home, or
2. Your thermometer is broken. 

I was at all of the afore mentioned events. It was hotter in W Monroe in June than it was at either of the other two. Late July early August add 10-15 degrees. The only complaint I heard from anyone who was at the shoot for our troops is that they needed to hold the event in April or May to beat the major heat. I thought it was an awesome event, but it was holy crap hot.


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

It was hot at the troop shoot, but not hotter than metro and the humidity was worse. Fort Benning is pretty close latitude wise as Monroe so the heat will generally speaking be close, weather fronts not withstanding. And next years troop shoot will be held in May. Sounds like your a little grumpy that it wasn't moved to Tenn. And my thermometer works just fine, thank you very much. Hope to see you there, you'll like it.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't have a problem with the distance. I drove 12 hours from SW LA to 3 of the shoots last year, 10 hours to 2, with 2 at 4-4.5 hours. The drive isn't the issue. I really could care less what the distance is, I will be there. I do however, think that some consideration should be given to the level of comfort to the shooters. Afterall, without the shooters, the tournament doesn't happen. Unfortunately, I think it came down to the almighty dollar and who was willing to laydown the most of them. I will not make the May shoot there, but I will say that anyone who is considering attending should go. They put together an excellent event last year. I hope that they can continue to put together a quality event with a good tournout. I wish them the best in future endeavors. That being said, I hope I am wrong about the heat. However, living in LA for the past 6.5 years I know first hand that late July early August is when it is just really getting hot there. I personally did not experience any issues with mosquitoes at the shoot in June, which was nice, but I will begin hydrating about a week prior to leaving for the classic next year.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

hophunt said:


> I don't have a problem with the distance. I drove 12 hours from SW LA to 3 of the shoots last year, 10 hours to 2, with 2 at 4-4.5 hours. The drive isn't the issue. I really could care less what the distance is, I will be there. I do however, think that some consideration should be given to the level of comfort to the shooters. Afterall, without the shooters, the tournament doesn't happen. Unfortunately, I think it came down to the almighty dollar and who was willing to laydown the most of them. I will not make the May shoot there, but I will say that anyone who is considering attending should go. They put together an excellent event last year. I hope that they can continue to put together a quality event with a good tournout. I wish them the best in future endeavors. That being said, I hope I am wrong about the heat. However, living in LA for the past 6.5 years I know first hand that late July early August is when it is just really getting hot there. I personally did not experience any issues with mosquitoes at the shoot in June, which was nice, but I will begin hydrating about a week prior to leaving for the classic next year.



Well Hop glad yo can talk to someone!!!
He is right, It WAS hot and WILL be hot in July. Either way it is a fantastic spot for the classic. Bugs werent really an issue...the heat and sand was annoying though.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Not to be a complainer but wow! I feel like I should hire a driver for next year. Is Asa moving their offices west?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Hopefully they will host shoots earlier in the same week as the classic much like what Paris and Metropolis does. Are they setup for RV camping out there?


----------

